# my setup



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Here you go:









Mazzer Super Jolly and Alex Duetto ii.

Paul.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks great.

I notice that you're using the SJ without a hopper. I'm currently looking for a new grinder, but have, up to now, discounted a few because they won't fit under my kitchen units. Does using the SJ hopperless work OK for you? Do you put in a measured amount of beans each time?


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

It works pretty well - you can measure or guess by the level of the beans. You need a tamper or something similar to stop the beans firing everywhere. I use a plastic 58mm. If I had the cash I would buy an electric auto dispenser (looks like the new sj in September will have it) rather than the doser (messy). You can modify the sj to be doserless but it looks fairly costly. HTH


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A fine set up you have there. Out of interest, how long does it take for the Alex to warm up? I've read on another forum someone say they leave their machine on all day.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

You can leave on all day but I don't. It takes 40mins to be properly useable from cold. A real plus is you can heat up without the steam boiler on and switch it on as needed (6 mins to heat). The bella barista review and coffeetime website has a lot of good info. It is a real pleasure to use. Silvia was great. Just struggled with lots of milk drinks.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A great setup, and a real showpiece in your kitchen.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very neat setup!

David


----------

